# Natural Family Living Cesarean Resource Thread



## annakiss (Apr 4, 2003)

Please share helpful information about NFL approaches to necessary c/s.


----------



## AnditheBee (Oct 3, 2003)

Planning a Good Caesarean Section
http://www.radmid.demon.co.uk/csgood.htm

Also the following threads that have been posted here at MDC may be helpful:

C-Section Birth Plan Suggestions
http://www.mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?threadid=392021

Repeat c/s birthing plans
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=376333

spinal, epidural, or general for a c-section: risks, etc?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=348495

does a breech baby have to be a c-section?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=330916

Planned C-section - Wait for labor or schedule?
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=134466

Cesarean Birth Support Thread November & December 2005
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=368103

Cesarean Section Support Only Thread June 2005
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=294756


----------



## dlm194 (Mar 23, 2005)

Some of my favorite websites:









*Breastfeeding after c-section:*
http://www.breastfeedingbasics.com/h...cesarean.shtml
http://www.askdrsears.com/html/2/t021400.asp
http://www.caesareanbirth.com/breastfeeding.html

*C-section info, healing and recovery:*
www.ican-online.org
http://www.caesareanbirth.com/
http://www.birthrites.org/
http://sheknows.com/about/Pregnancy/...rean/index.htm
http://www.maternitywise.org/mw/topi...rean/tips.html

*Planning a better c-section/ humanizing cesarean birth:*
http://www.radmid.demon.co.uk/csgood.htm (UK midwives)
http://www.eheart.com/cesarean/oliver.html
http://www.guardian.co.uk/family/sto...656246,00.html
http://www.birthrites.org/OliverBS.html


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

This is Awesome Awesome Awesome --
Here is a copy of my birthplan that I had with my most recent daughter Katie. I get many requests for it so I thought I would post it here.

My Cesarean Birth Plan
*I want to note that I don't do anything the traditional way, so if you have any questions about why I chose to do something a certain way feel free to ask or email me.

I am having a planned cesarean section the third week of June. My cesarean is being planned for mid-day. I chose to plan my cesareans because my first was a very bad emergency situation in which I felt the entire thing and felt out of control. When planning I arrange everything in advance, including who administer anestesia, my nursing care, and who assists my doctor in performing the surgery. I literally have my hand in every decision that is made, including the type of anestesia that is performed, what drugs are given to me during the actualy surgery, and what happens after the baby is born barring no complications.

Here it is:

As this is a planned Cesarean birth we are looking forward to a positive birth experience. We want to participate in this birth to the fullest. We have listed our preferences below; these decisions have been made after research, consultation, and thought. Therefore your help in attaining these goals is very much appreciated.

We would appreciate preoperative blood work and tests to be done on an out patient basis, and hospital admission on the day of the birth.

My sister, ****** , is to stay with me the entire time, even for procedures and administration of anesthesia.

I would like an epidural for pain relief with continued pain relief with a PCAP. [note to readers, I had a failed spinal with my first csection. I had an epidural with my second with continued pain support for 17 hours after surgery through a PCAP that was hooked into my epidural cathetar. I was able to move around, but did not have anything impairing my brain function.]

I would like the catheter put in after anesthesia is administered.

I do not wish to have medical students present during our cesarean.

My arms are not to be strapped down unless general anesthesia becomes necessary during an emergency. [ It is customary during surgical births in the USA to strap the arms down, like you are Jesus Christ, to the operating table. Not all doctors or hospitals do this, but it is the "norm".]

I would like the option of viewing the birth either by lowering the screen or positioning a mirror.

I welcome conversation during the delivery process. [ Somepeople request music, dim lights, and no talking at all. It's really up to you. ]

If my baby needs assistance during the delivery process, if possible please use a vacuum verses forceps. [ I've had one baby delivered with use of the vacuum with no visible problems or effects. I know too many babies harmed by forceps, in vaginal and surgical births, this is why I have made this request.]

We would like to take photos of the birth as it occurs. [ This will be up to your doctor or hospital, most doctors can have hospital policy waved. ]

I would like to see the baby immediately after birth if at all possible. I would also like to be given the baby or have it held near me in the OR. If at all possible, we would also like to be able to have a pillow up under Kim's head so that she can have a better view and be more comfortable during the surgery.

No mind-altering drugs are to be administered without Kim's expressed permission. I am aware that some hospitals routinely sedate the mom for the repair portion of the surgery. It is important to Kim not to feel drugged or be unable to remember the events of the birth. Kim would like to avoid having nausea medications administered unless absolutely necessary, Zofran is preferred if the need arises. [ Phenegran makes most people drowsy and can interfere with nursing after surgery. Also, sedatives are often administered in the IV routinely before the surgery actually begins in the IV to "calm" the patient.]

If at all possible we would like that the baby's father, Jeff, be able to cut the cord. [ I am not asking that he trim it at the warming table for baby, but actually enter the sterile field to cut the cord. My OB is going to try and accomadate this request, with respect given to the sterile field.]

Kim prefers that the outside incision be sutured with stitches and not staples. [ There is a small risk of infection from sutures, however I think the benefits outweight the cons. I have had both, and the stitches left me with a nicer cleaner incision, and I felt as if I was held together better.]

Below is our birth plan geared towards the care of our baby. Some things are bolded for emphasis.

We want to participate in our baby's care to the fullest. We have listed our preferences below, these decisions have been made after research, consultation, and thought. Therefore your help in attaining these goals is very much appreciated. Our pediatrician is Dr. Dan ***** at Children's Medical Group.

The baby's father, Jeff ********, is to be with the baby at all times following the birth.

Kim wishes to have the baby with her in recovery so that she can breastfeed immediately. [ readers note that I request to recover in a Labor & Delivery Room so that I can have my baby immediately and have my husband and sister with me (or other guests) Find out your hospitals policies about recovery areas, some will not allow you to have your baby or your partner with you.]

NO EYE OINTMENT is to be administered to our baby at ANY TIME. Kim, the baby's mother has been tested for all STDs and was negative and since this is a cesarean birth our baby is at no risk of eye infection. This has been discussed prior to the birth with our baby's pediatrician.

We have refused the Hepatitis B vaccine at this time.

We do consent to having the Vitamin K shot administered to our baby.

All tests and procedures are to be done in the presence of one of the baby's parents, and with our expressed consent, barring no emergency situation.

Please do not bathe our baby. [note to readers, bathing a baby after delivery can often lower their temperature, resulting in having to go and stay in the nursery. Cesarean birthed babies already have a disadvantage to vaginal birthed babies because they tend to have a harder time maintaining their temperature, this is why we forgo the bath, and do one later that I can participate in seeing and/or being involved in.]

If our baby is a boy, do not circumcise.

[ we are expecting a girl, but just in case!]

Our baby will be breastfed. Please do not give our baby pacifiers or bottles.

We would like our baby to room in with us. Kim will have someone with her at all times to assist her with the baby in anyway. [note to readers, most hospitals will not allow rooming in for cesarean birth mommas unless they have help, this is the hospitals policy I am going too]

Do not come and take our baby to the nursery unless we request it. Any procedures or pediatric checks can be done in our room. This includes ultraviolent light therapy for jaundice. [ note to readers, if they tell you they can't do the therapy in your room, they are BSing you. I specifically note this because my babies often get jaundice do to ABO incompatibility.]


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

So how did it all turn out? I really am interested. I am not pregnant, have now had two not planned c sections and will more than likely have a planned 3rd if I have another child. (my son died 5 days after birth, I was attempting a HBAC)

I really do like and respect everything you said and asked for and really am wondering if it all happened. Baby in the recovery w/ you? Breastfeeding? no bath?

I also had a spinal w/ my sons birth (an epidural w/ my first dd), I found myself sick and vomitting from the spinal for HOURS (too many hours) after and I will for sure try to avoid that again. (I was not sick at all after my dd's birth)

I have also since learned that help to get the baby's head out is very necc. in repeat c sections (in the 90%'s) and vacuum extractions are very common (many people do not have any idea about this). A good surgean will most likely not even try to manually get the baby out and at a low pressure, just use the vacuum.

So if you have the time, I would love to hear how it all turned out and if it all went well for you. You have given me some great ideas for my next baby (if I am blessed enough to be able to have one)

thanks!


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

My last two csections turned out absolutely beautiful.

With Jack, my second csection, was on March 1, 2002. I arranged to have my csection mid-day and had all my requests, even for labor & delivery nurse met. I got my epidural about 10 minutes before I went to the OR without any problems. The worst experience I had pre-op was the IV. I have very small veins and its very difficult to get a needle in, it took three times.

In the OR, everything was exactly as I had planned. The total csection was 30 minutes from start to finish. I had some repair work done on the previous incision and adhesions removed at this time as well. When I got to recovery Jack was brought right to me. I was very alert and was on the phone calling everyone. I was actually able to sit up in the bed with the epidural in. I did recieve three doses of ephedrine for BP problems in the OR, so I was really hyper and alert. Jack was not bathed and I was able to keep him with me the entire time I was in recovery. He really didn't want to nurse though. He just wanted to look around and sleep!

Jack was delivered with the aid of a vacuum. My uterus was deformed and his head was stuck and they were unable to unlodge his head with their hands. He had no complications after the birth at all. We were able to take pictures and the OR was very jovial. Which I personally liked.

My recovery was very easy. It was practically pain free. I left the hospital in under 48 hours. I was driving within a week and doing my normal everyday things in two weeks. I was having sex 3-4 weeks post partum.

Katie was my third csection baby this past June. I had a very positive experience this time as well. Everything I asked for was arranged ahead of time and met upon getting to the hospital. The most difficult thing pre-op was the IV. It took a very long time, Jeff says 45min, to put it in. Again it took three attempts. I had an epidural this time as well. It was excellent!

My csection this time took 20min from start to finish. We were allowed to video tape and take pictures but we only took pictures. All of my requests as far as people present were met. The only request not met was that my husband did not get to cut the cord but this was not important to him so it wasn't that big of a deal. This was not a high priority for us.

I was able to have the baby as soon as I got to recovery. Even when I began having blood pressure problems, she was able to stay with me. (probably because my sister and the LC were both in there along with the nurse) During the actually csection I did not require ephedrine for low BP, but I did when I got into recovery. I did have problems keeping my BP up. The lowest it got was 80/33. I got very sleepy feeling and at times felt like I was in a dream state. Even after getting ephedrine, my BP remained low. I had to stay in recovery for over 5 hours. (it may have been 6) This was vastly different than my hour and a half the last time! Even though I had this problem, I was still able to keep Katie with me. She also was not bathed but she did have to be covered with a warm blanket on top of me because she had trouble maintaining her body temp. Katie was my smallest baby and very cheesy. In fact she looked like a preemie when she was born. Her DW scoring was at 36 weeks. She had very good apgars though and had no difficult breathing or nursing.

I stayed in the hospital only 48 hours. The csection itself and the recovery period was virtually pain free. I was up and getting around the next day, showering, getting dressed and eating whatever I wanted. (craved hamburgers!) At home, I took things easy because I had three other children! I did not drive for nearly three weeks and I had hired help. I didn't jump back into my normal activities like I had with the previous csection. I did have more stiffness after this csection than the one prior. Not sure if that was surgery or age!

If I were to have another baby I would do things exactly the same way. I've had two very successful csections with my birthplan and everything was very well respected.

PS: My babies did not get the eye ointment either.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

I was very active before and during my pregnancy and had concentrated on preparing for a vaginal delivery and "normal" recovery. As a result I was totally unprepared for the difficult recovery period that can follow a c/s. Recovering from major surgery is never easy, but I did find a few resources that I wish I'd had sooner!

*Bounce Back Into Shape After Baby: The Ultimate Guide to a Fun-Filled, Time and Energy Efficient Workout-With Your Baby* by Caroline Craeger
--This books is actually recommended by LLL and has good exercise information for all new mothers. It also has exercises tailored specifically to c/s moms as well as the best chapter on scar massage techniques that I've found anywhere. My doctor was unfamiliar with scar massage and if I hadn't found this book I might not have known about this important tool for preventing adhesions and healing from surgery! The author knows what she's talking about from personal experience as she birthed twins via c/s due to one twin's medical condition.

*Lose Your Mummy Tummy* by Julie Tupler and Jodie Gould
--The title is a bit cheesy, but the book is great! The exercises are appropriate for c/s mothers (modifications for c/s moms are provided when necessary) and there is a chapter that discusses c/s specific concerns, like getting into or out of bed and lifting older children while recovering. Other chapters deal with specific conditions like wrist pain and shoulder pain and how to avoid/treat them.

*Leisa Hart's FitMama: Postnatal Workout / FitMama & Me*
--A basic exercise video/dvd broken down into 15 minute sections (a cardio section, a "yoga" section, and a pilates section that makes use of a birthing ball for moms and a baby&me exercise routine that ends in an infant massage for the little one). One of the mamas in the video is recovering from a c/s and she demonstrates alternate moves for c/s mamas. Although this exercise program isn't aimed at c/s mothers specifically, it's encouraging to see a fellow c/s mama looking good in the video.


----------



## OnTheFence (Feb 15, 2003)

Great book suggestions!

I wanted to say that I did do things to optimize my recoveries. One was eating as soon as possible. Most doctors recommend a liquid diet, then soft foods, and then solids. Some do not let their patients eat until the first bowel movement. After I had my son Jack I was able to eat right away. I was also drinking anything I wanted. With my last baby, Katie, I really wasn't all that hungry. I was able to have "soft" foods but mainly I just drank a lot of fluids. The next day however I did eat meals, and had a giant burger for lunch!

Do not drink with a straw. It will make gas worse. To help get rid of the gas do take the stool softners and gas pills 2-3 times a day. Ask for a rocking chair in your room. This will help move the gas out. Poot Poot Poot -- dont hold back! If a chair is unavailable you can rock in the bed -- ask a nurse to help you.

I always tell csection mommas to get up and move as soon as possible but with assistance. Just small steps to the bathroom or a chair, and then build up to the halls.


----------



## AnditheBee (Oct 3, 2003)

Here's a cesarean recovery thread that has lots of useful info:

http://mothering.com/discussions/showthread.php?t=404179&page=1&pp=20

It's amazing to me how variable recovery from c/s can be for different moms...vaginal birth, too, for that matter!


----------



## J-Max (Sep 25, 2003)

OK, here is my birth plan for my third (yes, you read that right) c-sec. It is really simple, but to the point. This was definatly my best c-sec experience, even though it was my only baby that had problems after birth, and I really atribute that to my birth plan.

Jessica's Birth Plan
> *Date:* 3/4/05
> *Birth Facility:* ******* Hospital
>
>
> Following is a statement of our childbirth desires. We have educated
> ourselves prior to making these choices and feel that we are prepared to
> follow through on them. We understand that complications do arise and in
> such instances trust Dr. *** and/or Dr. *** to make necessary decisions. We
> greatly appreciate your cooperation in realizing our plan.
>
>
> *CESAREAN SECTIONS*
>
> I would like my partner to be present at all times during the
> operation.
>
> I would like to be conscious.
>
> I would like the screen lowered so I can see the baby coming out.
>
> I would like to have one hand free to touch the baby.
>
> We would like to videotape and/or photograph the operation and baby coming
> out.
>
> I would like to have immediate contact with the baby (if the baby is in
> good health).
>
> *POST-BIRTH*
>
> I would like to hold my baby immediately after birth.
>
> I would like to wait until the umbilical cord stops pulsating before it's
> clamped and cut.
>
> I would like to postpone newborn procedures until I have had a chance to
> bond with my baby.
>
> I would like all newborn procedures to take place in my presence.
>
> If I can't be with my baby for newborn procedures, my partner would like
> to stay with the baby at all times.
>
> I plan to breastfeed my baby.
>
> I would like to breastfeed my baby immediately following the birth.
>
> I would prefer that no artificial nipples (bottles, pacifiers) be
> offered to my baby at any point.
>
> I would like 24-hour rooming-in with my baby.
>

I really recomend going in ahead of time and talking to the head nurse and going over your birthplan and explaining why these things are important and which ones are the most important. I did this and I think it is one of the reasons they were so good about no vaccs, no nipples, no bath, even when there were so many porblems with the baby.

My best recovery advice is get up and walk ASAP - not when the nurses suggest it, but as soon as you have feeling back in your legs. Call a nurse and tell them you want to walk. I felt the best when I was up and moble with in 10-12 hours of surgery. You will feel like crap, but it will be well worth it in a few days.


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

_I read this thread just before my c-sec, and it helped me prepare (I had one day to get ready), so I thought I'd add my thoughts...._

~It's still a birth! try not to let your dissapointment/anger/frustrtation distract too much from this!
~Talk the baby thru it. Just like you would have your vaginal birth. I actually was so focused talking to my baby while the spinal was going in, I think I was so intune with him that i knew it was a boy! (we didnt know the gender, but I called him a boy during the spinal!)
~Ask to play music! we brought our birthing music CD in and played it. It calmed me more than anything else could have, and reminded me that this WAS my birthing experience! We gave a copy of the CD to the OB after, and he LOVED it.

for after...
~EAT before you try to get up. dont let them try to get you moving before you've eaten. I passed out. Not fun.
~um, you're supposed to massage your belly after. No one told me this til about 5 min before we checkd out. Gee, thanks.
~yer also supposed to get drugs. Again, no one told me til late! this includes the stool softener-- major major important!
~if you are not familiar with hospital protocal, try to learn what you can. I had only prepared for a birth center birth, so I was clueless.. this made our two days there quite not fun. we survived, but id have been much happier and had a MUCH easier time recovering if I'd known better when I could tell the nurses to STUFF it.
_
Be kind to yourself._








My birth story: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=444751


----------



## kc135mama (Apr 27, 2006)

My CS recovery was actually pretty easy and my husband's cousin (had 2 CS) and many of the nurses were surprise about how quickly I was up and moving once i was removed from the mag sulfate I was on. I attribute my recovery to the fact i had gone through recovery from a spinal fusion in May 2003. The key to that recovery was walking, walking, walking. After my CS, once the mag sulfate wore off, I stopped using the wheel chair to go see my baby (in the NICU.) I used that wheel chair to support me as I went to my son (handy if you tire or just need to let the gas pain pass, too.) My husband spotted me when I got up and walked around my room, to the bathroom, to the NICU, etc. Walk, walk, walk! It helps the gas (my DH was also there to follow behind me down the halls as I toot-toot-tooted my way around the hospital! And use those pillows to nurse...somehow, once my DS latched on (took us a while to get the hang of it) the pain of the incision just melted away (although the gas didn't.) Namaste...


----------



## stretchmark (Apr 10, 2003)

I'm really glad to have found this.
I am pregnant with my 3rd and have had 2 c/s. The first was an emergency at 26 weeks and the second was calm at 36 weeks.

I had a great birth plan simmilar to On the Fence's. My doc had also had a c/s and she was very simmilar to me in my desires for the type of birth desired.

Shortly after that birth, my doc did a birth for a woman where they put the baby right to the breast out of the mom.

I think attempting to have the baby with us as soon as possible goes along with natural parenting.

I also think it is important to know what you want long before you go in. It is important to know your limits with pain, rest, food, etc. I only took a couple halfs of ibuproffen gthe entire time I was in. I ordered double meat because I was starving. I did not have good boundaries around my rest and felt horrible when I got home.


----------



## Kathi13 (Jun 6, 2006)

I asked in a post below and was told to try here:

*Questions to ask before c/s?*

No flames about c/s's please - I HAVE to have one (28wk c/s for PreE, classical incision, high risk for PreE & blood clotting etc.).

I was reading one of the other threads and some of the women who had or were "bullied" into having a c/s were saying things about the consiquences or about knowledge going into them that sounded interesting.

*For those mom's out there who have educated themselves about c/s either post or pre having one - what are some good questions to ask my OB pre c/s?*

Thanks


----------



## mamamavis (Oct 21, 2006)

I saw this thread and had to share my story.
I am a first-time mama. We had planned a waterbirth at home. When I went for my 20 week ultrasound, we discovered my uterine walls are full of fibroids. This continued to be an issue and so at 2 weeks out, my homebirth dream became dust as I now had 13 days to plan (get my head and my heart around!) a surgical birth. Baby was breech, and stuck, and was no longer growing due to fibroids. I even tried an external version which did npt work in this case. We delivered her at 39 weeks+.
I met with the OB that I hired for the birth. I made the following requests:
that it be referred to as a birth, not a "section"
that I play my own music
that my nurse anesthesiologist describe the events to me as they unfold (since he could see over the curtain!)
that she not be bathed until later, back in our room.
that we be allowed to breastfeed immediately, while i was "repaired".
that baby remains with her daddy at all times until i am done with recovery.
that i have my catheter placed AFTER my spinal.
that Lily's pediatrician and my doctor, a homebirth advocate and my midwife's backup!) be the attending pediatrician.

All my requests were honored. Every single one.

Lily was born gently, surgically. An awesome woman OB helped me to deliver her. It was truly my birth. The song that was playing when Lily arrived was Low's cover of "fearless" by Pink Floyd ( " and I'll climb that hill in my own way....every day is the right day...) two of the nurses, my husband and the anesthesiologist were all quietly singing together in the OR!!
Not the birth I had fantasized about by any means, nor planned for for 9 months, but it was mine and Lily's and it was beautiful. I became a mother in that room and nobody can take that away.
I had a hard time coming to terms with a surgical birth, but in the end I felt supported and honored. Becuase of legitimate medical issies, it was the only way for Lily to arrive. Yes, I had a $%#%$#$% c-section, BUT I did it my way and I can live with that. I had expected to be a mess afterward, very sad and p o'd. but am doing alright. I owe it to having a surgical birth plan and meeting with my surgeon ahead of time.

VBAC, here I come!


----------



## BethanyB (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm glad I found this thread. I also have to have a csec due to complete placenta previa. I noticed several of you chose to have epidurals instead of spinals-should I request this? My doc said they do spinals for planned csecs, but would an epidural be better? I have a high pain threshold and would rather be more alert than drugged up. Can someone tell me the pros and cons of both? Thanks!


----------



## mamadoit (May 9, 2007)

Hi Everyone, I'm really glad I found this thread. I am probably heading for a csection because my baby is breech. I am not a candidate for a vaginal breech delivery (and my intuition tells me not to go that route anyway), so please don't try to persuade me.

I had my first child at home in a tub with a midwife. It was an amazing experience. I was planning that route again until I had to switch to an OB in my 35th week due to the breech. I tried turning him via the usual methods, but gave up around 37 weeks because it brought me the most peace to let it go. I truly feel that this boy does not want to turn for whatever reason.

Now I am in a position to be an advocate for myself in the hospital. I have a prenatal appointment today and I think, after reading your posts, that I will go over to the birthing center and talk to the nurse about a birth plan and see how receptive they are.

I am hoping to schedule the c for next week, when I am 39 weeks, but my OB (who is not a afraid of breech babies and is very experienced, even if he is not warm and cuddly like a midwife) might want to wait to be closer to my due date. I hate to schedule for convenience, but it makes a lot of sense. I want him to do it and not the other doc on call bc he has experience delivering breech babies (one of the few in the state who do); I can arrange childcare for my 3 yr old (my mother in law will be away around my due date), I can be rested and have eaten well (easily digestible foods), it means I won't be having to go in in the middle of the night, etc etc.

Of course, coming from a home birth background, I feel guilty about wanting to schedule it. Trying to get over that!!!

I am worried about going into labor sooner bc I have had many many days of prelabor, or where I felt like I was in labor. At my 36 week check, I was 1cm dilated and 40% effaced. I had my daughter at 37.5 weeks. I think I'm having some brown spotting today... so we'll see what the doc says today.

I just wanted to check in and share my story. I don't even know if anyone is reading this thread anymore, but I wanted to thank you for all the suggestions. If anyone wants to email me, please do.

Thanks again.
Gillian in Vermont
http://www.mamadoit.com


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Here is what my C\S plan was:

Cesarean Section\Tubal Ligation Plan
Due Date:
Procedure Date:
Location:
Surgeon:
OB\GYN:
GP:
Clinical Nurse Specialist:
Anesthesiologist:
---------

Designated Birthing Advocate:
Father:

---------

Relevant Medical Information:

Medications taken:
Recent medical procedures:

Illnesses:

Important notations:

---------

To my medical team:

This is the way I would like to have my cesarean\tubal ligation procedure to be performed and how I would like the aftercare of my baby and myself to proceed.

Sincerely,

---------

Anesthesia\Pain Medication

- I would prefer a spinal block rather than an epidural because of my scoliosis.
- I would like to meet with the anesthesiologist prior to the procedure and the day of the procedure please.
- I would like to not have my arms or at least one arm not strapped down. Preferably both arms to not be strapped down in the operating theater.
- I would like the pain medications to be patient administered.

Cesarean\Tubal Ligation

- During prep of the cesarean delivery\tubal ligation I would like to be fully informed and to participate in the decision making process.
- I want a double layer uterine stitching performed when closing from the cesarean section please.
- I would like to have a cut\tie off and burning of my fallopian tubes please rather than the clamping procedure.
- I would like to have the drape that screens the view of the surgery to be placed low enough that my baby can be laid on my chest for bonding\breastfeeding purposes while the stitching phase is being completed.
- I do not wish to be told in the operating theater of the procedures as they happen please
- I prefer to eat\drink after surgery when I feel ready and able to do so.
- I do not want students, interns or residents\non-essential personnel present during my cesarean or tubal ligation please.

Baby

- If my baby is not in any distress I would prefer to have baby placed on my chest or given to * (the father) immediately after birth.
- If my baby must be taken for receipt of medical treatment * (the father) or * (designated birthing advocate) will accompany the baby at all times.
- Baby will be evaluated and bathed in our presence.
- I or father prefer to hold our baby rather than have him placed under heat lamps
- Unless required for health reasons, baby should not be separated from us
- We prefer to have baby room in at all times please
- I would prefer to bathe my baby myself when I am able to move and get up or with the help of father or birthing advocate.
- We prefer that all medical procedures be done in front of myself, father or our birthing advocate, birthing advocate present.
- We would like to have medical procedures and tests fully explained before they are done please.
- We prefer that any tests or procedures require our permission prior to performing them.
- I do not wish to circumsize my baby.
- Please inform me if baby must be brought to NICU.

Breastfeeding

- I plan on breastfeeding and would prefer to have the opportunity to breastfeed as soon as possible please.
- No bottle feeding, no pacifier, no gauvage please.
- I prefer to demand feed rather than schedule feed.
- I want a referral for frenelum clipping if my baby is tongue tied please
- I do not want to have a visit from a lactation consultant please

Other

- I would prefer that welcome packages not be distributed or be disturbed by any solicitations from companies offering their product please.

Thank you.
---------------------

I had two c\s. One was emergency as my daughter was a footling breech with prolapsed cord (and already breech crowning when I got to the hospital) and the labor caused a uterine rupture. My second was a medically necessary c\s because of the uterine rupture that was scheduled for the 37th week but my son decided he didn't want to be scheduled and came at 33 weeks instead by emergency c\s. I also had my tubes cut\burned\tied due to the medical repercussions of pregnancy. These are the only two c\s out of my 5 children, the first 3 were all natural (no meds).

Sheal


----------



## nadine (Oct 22, 2004)

deleted


----------



## yankeemum (Aug 11, 2005)

I'm at home with my 2 week old son - having had my 3rd C-section. The first one was an emergency, as I'd been in labour for 5 days and never dilated past 2 cm (cervical treatment for abnormal cells left scar tissue that just doesn't shift, sometimes). That one went really well - my daughter was born at 41 weeks, and had been well and truly woken up, hormonally and from contractions, so we both recovered fast. Her dad went down to the post-natal ward with her right away, while I was in the recovery ward. I was brought downstairs in about 20-30 minutes, and DD went straight on the breast, no problem. DD 2 was born 16 months later, by a scheduled C-section, which I found a much less satisfactory experience - didn't like walking into hospital, with no natural hormones preparing me or babe for birth experience, and I was separated from her for nearly an hour after the birth, and then put in a bed in a dark, windowless corner of the postnatal ward for 3 days. Surprise, surprise - got bad PND.

So, this time, I knew I'd need another C-section, and I knew how I wanted it:

* No separation from babe after birth.
* Skin to skin contact immediately, with baby put straight on breast.
* Dad present at birth, and with me & baby, straight after birth, with us all going down to the ward together.
* Bed near a window, for mum's mental health, and to keep jaundice at bay.

Even though the C-section was scheduled for next week, my waters broke, and it was an 'emergency' (which really just means unscheduled) at 37 weeks. This was actually for the best - it meant we were both hormonally ready for the birth. See if you can let labour start naturally, and then go in for the C-section. Most hospitals are reluctant for this, as they like schedules - but I think it's worth it, if possible. Also, most hospitals don't like newborns and dads in the recovery ward - but I think it's really worth fighting for.

Other tips: Take all the painkillers you can get - it won't have a negative effect on the baby or on your breastfeeding - in fact, it may even help it, as you won't feel in so much pain. Eat LOTS of prunes. Be flexible re the birth. I wanted to see the placenta, and have baby put on my chest before being checked by doctors. In actuality, my (always low) blood pressure went real low, and I was too queasy for 5 minutes to hold him. The anaesthetist got me back on track within minutes - I'd warned him about my tendency towards low bp dizziness - and I had babe on breast within minutes.

And DON'T FEEL BAD about needing a C-section. Sure, it's not the ideal birth experience, and recovery takes longer, and it's not what anyone wants. But the important thing is mum and baby being healthy and happy, for the years to come. Don't let the not-ideal birth overshadow parenting your lovely lovely baby. You can still breastfeed right away after a C-section (I've done it all 3 times, and breast-fed first 2 for 6 months exclusively, then on for the year).

Love your baby, and be kind to yourself.

Yankeemum - mum to Lara (12/02), Natasha (4/04), and DS, waiting for name


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

For anyone looking for additional threads, you might check here in Finding Your Tribe (which is a support-only forum) and here in Personal Growth


----------



## Momma Aimee (Jul 8, 2003)

thanks everyone

I am researching CS so i do not feel lost and out of control IF that is where this pregancy goes.

Thanks

You all sound so at peace with it and have given me a lot to think about, and a lot for my birth plan.

Aimee


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

also-- there used to be monthly threads like so: monthly support thread, here in B&B...

*gathered from various places, some resources:*

Reading:
~there is a book by ICAN that some moms have found helpful-- ask your local ICAN, aparently it's not on their website....
~there is an article,"You Should Be Grateful" ... i'll just add a disclaimer that this article is very helpful for those who are angry about their c-s, but can be hurtful to those who are not. http://www.plus-size-pregnancy.org/C...begrateful.htm
~an article on mothering, which, imo, just scratches the surface, but it's there at least! http://www.mothering.com/guest_edito...place/133.html
~I honestly dont remember where this link came from, but it was in my links, and there's some thoughts there...... http://www.sheilakitzinger.com/Artic...irthHaunts.htm

Energy Healing, Thereapy, Etc....

Yoga and Reiki and chakra work and cranial sacral ... also:

These two are basically the same thing, EFT is more complex, Tapping is simplified... *BOTH you can do ON YOUR OWN (so, no worries about COST, which is so often a HUGE stumbling block for a new mom getting the help she needs!)* They are both based on the idea that there are lines of energy in the body-- and unwanted feelings are caused by blocks in that energy flow.

~Emotional Freedom Technique: http://emofree.com/
~Tapping: http://www.tapping.com
I especially recomend THIS ONE EXERCISE-- it takes like 2 minutes to do, and made *such* an amazing difference for me. http://www.tapping.com/videos/chakra-clearing.html

THESE two are ones that were recomended, but i've not done them myself.... my impression is that they are slighly more involved (i think they need a pro to help), and for esp those with PTSD.

~Eye Movement Desensitization and Reprocessing (EMDR): http://www.emdr.com/index.htm

~Jin Shin Jyutsu: http://jsjinc.net/
(there is part of this one you can do yourself.... I didnt ever quite "get" it.... but it's the same kind of idea as tapping/eft. http://jsjinc.net/maincentral.php )


----------



## Mindi22 (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for all the great information. I'm looking at a possibly planned section for placenta previa, and I'm interested in finding out everything that I can to make it an easier experience.

Blessings,
Mindi


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

Just saw thisby Marilyn82 which has some helpful links









Quote:

http://www.birthingnaturally.net/bir.../cesarean.html

http://pregnancytoday.com/reference/...sareanplan.htm

http://www.birthrites.org/ (Great information on planning a positive cesarean!)

http://www.lalecheleague.org/FAQ/cesarean.html (Bf-ing after cesarean...just in case)

http://www.childbirth.org/section/CSFAQ.html (this has lots of good info including the procedures involved, recovery, etc)


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

bump for someone special who's having a c-birth today.









ETA: Doh, I didn't see that this was a sticky! Here I was looking all over the place for a thread like this!


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

http://www.eheart.com/cesarean/oliver.html

The language and philosophy of the site may be a bit out there (the overall site discusses the spiritual/emotional/physical impact of c/s on the child over the course of their life) but the message is excellent. The link above goes to an article on the "ideal" cesarean experience.


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

~~~~~~~


----------



## Hippy (Mar 29, 2008)

I had a Cesarean Birth on 4/7 of this year. Below I have listed what I refer to as my Kick a$$ Birth Plan. When I felt like I had lost control of my body i took control of my birth by trying to write out what I wanted to have a positive C-Section. I found this thread and it helped me a lot.

But one thing I CAN NOT stress enough is how crucial it was to have a doula with me! I can tell you w/ 100% certainty that I would have had to had a general if it wasn't for my doula. She is also a member here and she will back me up in this. So please, please, please consider getting a doula. I had a doula for my first (med free) birth and I thought she was valuable then. But having one for my C-Section made me think that they should be required for every C-Section...it was that much of a life saver.

*Our C-Section Birth Plan*

To my Health Care Providers: Thank you for taking the time to work with us and our birth plan. These are our preferences; and as this is a planned Cesarean birth we are looking forward to a positive birth experience. We want to participate in this birth to the fullest. We have listed our preferences below; these decisions have been made after research, consultation, and thought. Therefore your help in attaining these goals is very much appreciated.

*Environment*
Please, no residents or students attending my birth.
I would like to have my husband and my doula with me at all times, even for procedures and administration of anesthesia.
If possible I would like the lights to be dimmed some.
If possible I would like to have my relaxation music played.
My arms are not to be strapped down unless general anesthesia becomes necessary during an emergency.
Please let me know before you touch me or start any procedure.
I welcome conversation during the delivery process.
I would like the option of viewing the birth either by lowering the screen or positioning a mirror.
If possible it would be nice to have a pillow or pillows under my head so I can have a better chance of seeing what is happening during the delivery.

*Anesthesia*
If at all possible I would like a spinal block for pain relief with continued pain relief with a PCAP.
In the past I have had a bad reaction to anesthesia. Please give me medications to help prevent nausea and vomiting.
No mind-altering drugs are to be administered without my expressed permission. I am aware that some hospitals routinely sedate the mom for the repair portion of the surgery. It is important to me not to feel drugged or be unable to remember the events of the birth.
I would like the catheter put in after anesthesia is administered.

*During the Procedure*
If possible I would prefer to use the same incision that was used in my 2006 Spinal Fusion.
If my baby needs assistance during the delivery process, if possible please use a vacuum verses forceps.
If at all possible we would like to wait for the umbilical cord to stop pulsating before it is clamped. If this is not possible we would like to try and wait at least a few minutes.
If at all possible we would like that the baby?s father, Adam, be able to cut the cord.
I would like to see the baby immediately after birth if at all possible. If there is any way to place the baby on my chest, even for a few seconds, I would like this to happen.
I prefer that the outside incision be sutured with stitches and not staples.

*Newborn Procedures*
We would like it if my husband remains with the baby at all times.
We do not wish to do the eye ointment, Vitamin K shot, PKU/Newborn Screening testing or immunizations and will sign a waiver.
We have refused the Hep B Vaccine at this time.
We would like to give our baby its first bath. Please do not bathe our baby.
My baby is to be exclusively breastfed, do not offer my baby formula, pacifier, and artificial nipple or sugar water without my consent.
If our baby is a boy do not circumcise.
All tests and procedures are to be done in the presence of one of the baby?s parents, and with our expressed consent, barring no emergency situation.

*Post-Op & Recovery*
I would like to have contact with the baby as soon as it is possible in the delivery room.
I would like my doula to remain with me at all times during the recovery.
I request to recover in a Labor & Delivery Room so that I can have my baby immediately and have my husband and doula with me.
I wish to have the baby with me in recovery so that I can breastfeed.
We would like our baby to room in with us. I will have someone with me at all times to assist me with the baby in anyway.
Do not come and take our baby to the nursery unless we request it. Any procedures or pediatric checks can be done in our room.


----------



## rn (Jul 27, 2003)

last month I had my 3rd c section. none of them were planned, but this is the way they all happened and I am at peace it.

BUT this last time was by far the best one yet thanks to a great OB and something called a Mobius retractor. My organs never left my body like w/ the first two. And recovery has been extremely easy as a result.

I am still amazed at how different I feel this time. For many many months after my first two, my insides just did not feel right, no other way to describe it. This time I have never had that feeling. Today my baby is 5 weeks old and I feel great and have felt great for several weeks now.

I really feel like this should be the norm on how c sections are done and sadly it is not.... so if you have to have one ask your doctor to do it this way.

http://www.applemed.com/product.php?...stic_retractor

.... and of course ask to be stitched not stapled closed. most use staples out of sheer laziness as stitches take much longer, but stitches are a much kinder way to be closed.

I hope this information helps someone. A cesarean is obviously not a great way to have a baby but if it has to be it has to be.


----------



## RiverMamma (Jul 21, 2008)

Wow, Reading Hippy's cecarian birth plan just made me realize how much I missed out on that I could have controlled with simple requests. I never expected to set foot in a hospital though, let allone have a cecarian birth. I am greatfull though, without it neither DD or I would be here right now. ( her cord was arround her neck up high near the placenta, essentially she was on a leash. I was pushing so hard that the cord was actually begining to detatch from the placenta, that's when her heart rate went up & my midwives told me it was time to go to the hospital.) I think maby it is important to be prepared for anything. I certainly was not prepared to go to the hospital. The hospital staff was very understanding and accomidating of us, realizing that we were not your average hospital birthers. I was worried that they would give me a hard time about sleeping with her, but they actually encouraged me to "snuggle closer." I did miss out on allot though, I spent recovery by myself, was anisteseised in a room of strangers. Was able to have my husband with me but not my midwife. I did not have my baby to hold for two hours after her birth, they took her to the nursery for everything. Daddy was with her anytime I wasn't at least, he got to carry her from the operating room to the nursery. They let me see her & touch her face breifly (for like a millisecond!) But it wasn't untill the next day that I realized I had never even held her skin to skin, I had simply been holding this bundle of blankets I had been handed. I think next time I will have a B plan too, incase I can't VBAC.


----------



## dearmama22 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm so glad I found this.. I might have to have a planned c section due to my low placenta and I am so upset about this. Seeing these stories makes me feel a little better, like I can have more control...


----------



## ThomasWilliams (Mar 9, 2009)

Thanks for all sharing helpful source. it's useful information.


----------



## wombatclay (Sep 4, 2005)

The Essential C-Section Guide: Pain Control, Healing at Home, Getting Your Body Back, and Everything Else You Need to Know About a Cesarean Birth

While it doesn't address vbac, this book is good for planning/recovering from a necessary c/s. It demystifies the surgery and surgical prep, provides information with a generally positive "you can do it" attitude, and is upfront with the challenges faced during recovery. It especially good for women who have never had surgery since the authors have BTDT and aren't medical professionals...so they know the sorts of questions/fears a woman facing surgery has along with the more "becoming a mom" questions/fears.

It also covers emotional recovery and provides a section for partners... how to help their partner during and after the delivery, what to expect/what they'll see during surgery, etc.


----------

